# Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!



## Semme (16. Mai 2010)

*Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!*

Hi,
also mein Asus X56-SN AP-117C ist ziehmlich heiß im idle! Wenn ich TV Gucke, dabei im Hintergrund Counterstrike CSS(bei der Menü Ansicht) laufen lassen habe, ist meine CPU wohl mal bei 84°C!

Ist das Normal?! Das Noti steht auf einem recht kühlen Holztisch!

Edit: Ist ein Intel Core 2 Duo T5750 mit 2x 2Ghz!


----------



## Pommes (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!*

Wie ist denn die gefühte Temperatur am Unterboden oder z. B über der Tastatur?
Wie verhält es sich wenn du das Gerät öffnest?


----------



## schlappe89 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!*

Schau doch mal nach wie die CPU ausgelastet ist.
Ansonsten gibts nur das übliche zu tun: Staub entfernen, mal durchpusten/saugen.


----------



## Semme (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Schau doch mal nach wie die CPU ausgelastet ist.
> Ansonsten gibts nur das übliche zu tun: Staub entfernen, mal durchpusten/saugen.



CPU ist so bei 20-30%. Ich werd mal durchpusten wenn ich bei meinem opa bin...der hat nen kompressor

aber mitm staubsauger war ich schon dran...hat sich nix geändert


----------



## schlappe89 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!*

Ist auf dem NB noch Garantie?


----------



## Semme (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Ist auf dem NB noch Garantie?



Ja bis Juli. Hab auch schonmal vor monaten angerufen. Die meinten ich solle mal absaugen und Wärmeleitpastenwechsel führt zu Garantieverlust


----------



## 1821984 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!*

Hi. Da im hintergrund CSS läuft, geht die Graka auf 3D (hohen Takt). das ist schonmal unbenötigte Energie, die in Wärme umgewandelt wird! 

84 Grad sind aber trotzdem bischen viel. Wie warm ist es denn sonst so geworden?
Meiner hat im Idle so um die 40 Grad und unter Last bei 90% so ca. 55-60 Grad!

Wie weit geht er denn runter, wenn nichts läuft?


----------



## Semme (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!*



1821984 schrieb:


> Hi. Da im hintergrund CSS läuft, geht die Graka auf 3D (hohen Takt). das ist schonmal unbenötigte Energie, die in Wärme umgewandelt wird!
> 
> 84 Grad sind aber trotzdem bischen viel. Wie warm ist es denn sonst so geworden?
> Meiner hat im Idle so um die 40 Grad und unter Last bei 90% so ca. 55-60 Grad!
> ...




Ja also die Graka ist immer bei ca 80°C. Auch kurz nach dem einschalten usw. 
Und wenn ich CSS starte taktet sich auch nichts hoch das weiß ich. CPU ist bei 0,95V. In den Energieeinstellungen habe ich auch eingestellt, dass die CPU nicht über 1% Leistung darf. Tdem ist Sie bei 84°C


----------



## 1821984 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!*

das kann ich gar nicht glauben. kannst du mal nen Bild hochladen von CPU-Z und Core-temp oder was du hast?

Und bitte schreib mal dein komplettes sys. auf, damit man mal weis, was du so verbaut hast.


----------



## Semme (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!*



1821984 schrieb:


> das kann ich gar nicht glauben. kannst du mal nen Bild hochladen von CPU-Z und Core-temp oder was du hast?
> 
> Und bitte schreib mal dein komplettes sys. auf, damit man mal weis, was du so verbaut hast.



http://www.abload.de/img/unbenanntqhid.png

Diesmal nur 76°C aber du siehst ja war schon bei 84°C. Und das 212 grad stimmt nicht. immer wenn es über 84 geht steht da 212.

wie du siehst wars energiesparmodus mit 1% leistung. lief wieder die tv software und css(im Menü).


----------



## 1821984 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!*

das muss nen auslesefehler sein!

probier mal diese Version. Die ist nen bischen älter! Ist aber für 64Bit! Sollte aber auch funktionieren.


----------



## amdintel (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!*

ach Core Temp wieder ?

das war doch nicht immer so oder ? 
das Book ist doch schon  eine weile alt ?
vielleicht CoreTemp installiert und oh scheck auf ein ma 
84 c ? und ein Book oder PC wird auch nicht von heute 
zu morgen ein Brat Kasten , wenn der Lüfter noch normal arbeitet ?

wenn das Book nie Abstützt oder plötzlich sau langsam wird wenn "du es am Netz betreibst"  NICHT AKKU betriebst ,ist es vielleicht nur halb so wild ?
die Intel CPUs takten ja dann bei erheblicher Überhitzung ganz weit runter .

nicht immer nur einem Tool vertrauen, 
manche lesen  wohl möglich einfach falsch aus ...

wurde  noch SIW runter laden "hatte ich schon ma in einem anderem Thema vorgeschlagen"
als Vergleich hinzuziehen oder  vielleicht noch SiSoftware Sandra Lite, Speedfan   und das alles mal in ruhe vergleichen bevor du das Book einschickst .
wenn das nur ein Messfehler ist dann stehste 
dumme da ?

76c bei 998 mhz  kann nicht stimmen bei einer Neuen und modernen CPU , also ich kann z.b. bei meinem Q8300 PC den Lüfter anhalten und die CPU läuft nicht heiß bei normalen Windows betrieb.
Books werden oft etwas wärmer als PCs aber nur minimal .


----------



## Semme (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!*



amdintel schrieb:


> ach Core Temp wieder ?
> 
> das war doch nicht immer so oder ?
> das Book ist doch schon  eine weile alt ?
> ...



Also Messfehler kann ich ausschließen. Hab CoreTemp, SpeedFan und Everest Ultimate ausprobiert. Zeigen alle das gleiche an. Und wenn ich mal so an die Tastertur fasse und allgemein ans Gehäuse ist es schon ziehmlich heiß an manchen Stellen. 

Ihr wolltet ja noch das Sys:

Intel Core 2 Duo T5750 2x2Ghz
Geforce 9500m gs 512MB
2GB DDR2 667 Ram
Intel Postville G2 80GB

Komischer Weise ist die Temp in letzter Zeit recht unterschiedlich. Jetzt gerade z.b. hab ich 44°C Safari und ICQ laufen. Jetzte schon 47


----------



## amdintel (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!*

ok so weit so gut ..
unter dem Notebook darf nicht auf einer weichen
Unterlage benutzt werden wie Bett oder Decke,
weil dann nicht mehr der Lüfter Einlass unten frei ist,
war das denn von Anfang so 
oder ist das erst seit eigen Tagen so ?
"app Win 7 da kann man Lüfter bei Energie 
ab und an schalten, bei meinem Netbook ist das so eingestellt ,wird denn überhaupt ein Lüfter Drehzahl angezeigt (upm) arbeitet denn der Lüfter überhaupt oder falls der zwei hat ?eigentlich können nur zwei sachen noch sein,das der Lüfter komplett ausgefallen ist,
oder komplett  eingestaubt  was ich mir nach 2 Jahren 
eigentlich kaum vorstellen kann .


----------



## sanQn (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!*

Versuch mal etwas im hinteren Teil unter das Notebook zu stellen, damit der etwas aufrecht steht und die Luftzirkulation unter dem Notebook besser ist.
Schonmal nachgedacht einen Notebookkühlpad zu kaufen?

EDIT: Aufrecht sollte er nicht stehe, nur etwas Abstand vom Boden damit die Kühler besser Luft augen können.


----------



## Semme (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!*



amdintel schrieb:


> ok so weit so gut ..
> unter dem Notebook darf nicht auf einer weichen
> Unterlage benutzt werden wie Bett oder Decke,
> weil dann nicht mehr der Lüfter Einlass unten frei ist,
> ...



ja also der lüfter arbeitet...auch recht laut  upm kann ich acuh auslesen weiß ich aber grad nicht 



sanQn schrieb:


> Versuch mal etwas im hinteren Teil unter das Notebook zu stellen, damit der etwas aufrecht steht und die Luftzirkulation unter dem Notebook besser ist.
> Schonmal nachgedacht einen Notebookkühlpad zu kaufen?
> 
> EDIT: Aufrecht sollte er nicht stehe, nur etwas Abstand vom Boden damit die Kühler besser Luft augen können.



das bringt nichts,weril der lüfter nicht von unten einsaugt....notebookkühlpad ist für ar***. was bringt mir dann ein notebook?


----------



## amdintel (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!*

jetzt nicht gleich in Panik geraten    wie gesagt  Gehäuse  Notebooks 
werden recht warm grade wenn sie gut ausgelastet werden das ist normal , 
wenn der Lüfter arbeitet kann das nicht 72 c bei Windows haben


----------



## Semme (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!*



amdintel schrieb:


> jetzt nicht gleich in Panik geraten    wie gesagt  Gehäuse  Notebooks
> werden recht warm grade wenn sie gut ausgelastet werden das ist normal ,
> wenn der Lüfter arbeitet kann das nicht 72 c bei Windows haben



tu ich garnicht.:d wen was sein sollte geht der NB zurück an Asus und ich mach die zur schnecke!

ist aber so


----------



## amdintel (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!*

trotzdem ist das etwas komisch was du hier schreibst, 
du hast das  fast 2 Jahre  jetzt fällt es dir erst auf,
das es heiß wird  ? 
normalerweise verändert sich kein Gerät von heute auf 
morgen so nur wenn der Lüfter mal total versagt , 
so deutlich hast du ja den Fehler hier nicht beschrieben .


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!*

ein Tipp: lass uns das Gerät checken solang du noch Garantie hast.
HDD ausbauen und dann ab zum Pick Up Service damit: Relay !


----------



## Semme (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook viel zu heiß! IM IDLE 84°C!!*



amdintel schrieb:


> trotzdem ist das etwas komisch was du hier schreibst,
> du hast das  fast 2 Jahre  jetzt fällt es dir erst auf,
> das es heiß wird  ?
> normalerweise verändert sich kein Gerät von heute auf
> ...



also ich habe nie behauptet, dass es von heute auf morgen war....würde sagen jz ist es am höhepunkt 



PierreSacher[ASUS] schrieb:


> ein Tipp: lass uns das Gerät checken solang du noch Garantie hast.
> HDD ausbauen und dann ab zum Pick Up Service damit: Relay !



asus...ist hier auch...ja mensch  aber:

nunja...Asus service....da hab ich so meine extrem schlechten erfahrungen mit. sorry wenn ich das so sage aber ihr habt da übelst die kratzer reingemacht! und der telefonservice hat weniger ahnung als ich...und ich bin erst 14. achja: unfreundlich ist der auch! kundenzufriedenheit wird bei euch wohl kleiner geschrieben...ausgelacht wurde ich auf grund meines alters auch schon öfters....


----------

